# Screven County



## SakoL61R

Guess I'll start the Screven thread for the 2007 season.

Was at the farm this weekend with the family.  Acorn crop looks slim.  Some on the water oaks, but not many.  Saw a doe and two little ones this morning as well as a bunch of sign.
Trailcam had an error code-no pix  Changed the card and reset it.

Sprayed two foodplots this morning.  Looking for a solid kill off before tilling/planting next month.  My one summer plot is like a jungle with beans, sorghum and weeds up about head high.  Gonna cut some swaths through it and plant some grains/brassicas in the cuts.


----------



## sullivanfire1

*Twins*

Must be a big year for twin fawns, I have seen several sets on my property in Oliver. Replaced my SD card on a game cam and the batteries went dead, no pics. I just got back from planting 100 lbs of IC peas last weekend, I left one plot alone with IC peas and sorghum it was about 5' high and still growing. I put some of those mineral lick rocks in back in march, it took the deer until about july to figure out what they were. Now they are killing the licks and the stumps they are sitting on, at 1st I thought I wasted my money but it turns out once they figured it out they love it.  I did lay some 30-06 mineral lick powder next to one of my feeders and they don't touch it.

Davis Seed in Sylvania has a fall mix that I am going to try. I will plant it next weekend, I'll let ya know how it turns out.

I am going back Labor Day weekend, hopefully I will have some good pics and will be able to post. Let's see some of yours if you get'em, good luck.


----------



## SakoL61R

Sounds like you've been busy!  I'll be in Sylvania over Labor Day weekend getting plots ready and such.  
Got a dove shoot on Sat pm.  I'm going to wait until late Sep to plant.  Wheat, rye grain, oats, clover, blue lupine and trophy radishes are on the menu.  Supposedly, Wammock's is a dealer for the radishes.  

Glad to hear they're tearing up your mineral licks.  Have not put out a camera this year due to work, travel and being too busy, so no pics.


----------



## GaBowman21

Seeing some good deer sign in Sylvania.  Will be back at the club this weekend to put the final touches on stands for opening day!


----------



## sullivanfire1

*09 Bow*

Did anyone get out to bow hunt, if so how did u do?


----------



## Curly

Been on the club the last two weekend straight bow hunting.  Limited day time movement, members have seen a few does and fawns.  All big buck pictures are at night.


----------



## mlmathis123

Went to the farm on Friday to get the ladder stand set up. The property owner had did some logging on the property within the past couple of months. From what I can tell the signs look ok but the movement was not as good as I had seen in the past. Will see how it developes opening day. The game forcaster predicts best times for Saturday are around 11 am to about 2 pm. we will see how it turns out.

Mike M


----------



## sullivanfire1

I am hoping the cooler weather will get them moving during the day. All I am seeing on my game cams are night pics. Let us know what you see this weekend.


----------



## mlmathis123

will do and good luck


----------



## sullivanfire1

Saw a 4 point running a doe in and out of the woods all morning opening day. Early rut? I hope it holds off til the weekend of the 30th.

Anyone else see any chasing?


----------



## CoacharoundHunting

Just posted in the Burke thread that I shot a main frame 8 (very nice thick and tall), but he was chasing and grunting right behind a doe every step of the way!  (I hunt in Screven about 5 miles from the Burke Co. Line


----------



## Curly

Things appeared to shut down this weekend with the warm weather going to try it again this upcoming weekend.


----------



## sullivanfire1

*Shut Down*

Not to wish anyone any bad mojo or anything but I am glad to hear the area shut down. I could not make it last weekend but I am leaving Thursday night, man I hope I have timed it right


----------



## GaBowman21

Just waiting for the next cold snap to hit and I believe that it will be on full swing.  Young bucks have been checking and chasing does for the last few weeks on our property.  Bring on the colder weather PLEASE!!!!


----------



## SakoL61R

GaBowman21 said:


> Bring on the colder weather PLEASE!!!!



I'm with ya!  Took some young guys and guys w/kids from work to my place this past weekend.  Good luck on Saturday with a bunch seen, 1 doe and a small 4 pt taken.  Sunday morning only one doe was seen.  Good times had by all.

  Do believe you're correct, colder wx will have them in a frenzy.  This coming weekend looks to be warm followed by cooler temps next week.
Next time for me is 6-8 November.....  Can't wait.


----------



## Curly

There was a 154.6/8 non Typically killed Monday around Rockyford.   Headed up today for the weekend maybe it will be on


----------



## LEGHORN

I'm hunting a few miles southwest of Hiltonia and have plenty of sign, but seeing very few deer lately during the hunts. Mostly have been out in the afternoons - are you guys seeing more activity in the mornings? Last year, Halloween was great for me as far as rut activity.


----------



## mlmathis123

No Luck yet. Hunting between Sylvania and 24 on a piece of property.Plenty of sign though in one area of the property I hunt. Guess i'm at the right place at the wrong time. Property was clear cut earlier this year so it's all various piles of brush and debris on one end of this 200 acre tract. This seems to be the only area on the property that has any sign, the area with any standing trees to amount to anything. Tracks are few no buck sign. Guess i'm going to have to just hang in there and wait them out.


----------



## Curly

Just making in back home, club members saw about 15 different bucks this weekend.  I shot a decent 8 pt friday afternoon however he stopped bleeding after about a half of mile.  Other member shot a small 7 pt thinking it was bigger but ended up with ground shriknage, think the hard rut on the south end of county will be late this year.  Heading back Thrusday after work for about 4 days then off Morgan Co for the rest of the week.


----------



## sullivanfire1

*Not yet*

No rut activity yet, I sat from friday morning til Saturday afternoon and no chasing even. Talked my wife in to going with me Sunday morning, we did not even make it to the blind and I shot a 6 point 150 lbs browsing the Sweetspot plot. Now she thinks hunting is easy and wonders what I do up there all weekend  !! I can't make it back til the weekend of the 14th I hope it holds out til then. At least I have some meat in the freezer and now I can wait for the "Big One".

Good luck to you all.


----------



## kwillis

leaving for sylvania on thurs night, hope it turn out well


----------



## SakoL61R

Congrats on the 6 pt, Howard!




kwillis said:


> leaving for sylvania on thurs night, hope it turn out well



Good luck kwillis-If all goes well, I'll be outta Savannah around noon Thursday and in the stand by 3:30 for the evening hunt.  Staying until Sunday, then hunting Veterans Day with some fellow Veterans.


----------



## sullivanfire1

*Sako*

I'm leaving today for a couple of days at the beach with my wife for our anniversary. I just wanted to wish you a great Veterans Day, I hope you bust a big one. Thanks for everything you have and will do for our great Country. 

BTW, Here is a link to my beach house, if any of you guys mention GON I will make sure you get a break on the rental price........ http://www.vrbo.com/262692

Howard


----------



## SakoL61R

Thanks Howard.  I'm ready to get into the woods!  Would like to kill a good buck as well-been too long.

Have fun at the beach.  It looks like a great place!  Will advise the wife and show her the link.
Charles


----------



## CoacharoundHunting

*chasing hard*

Reports from Screven seems to be that they are chasing hard this week.  Will have several hunters in the woods Sat.-so we will see.


----------



## kwillis

well i didn't make it back to camp this weekend but reports from the other camp members was it was slow, very little movement,


----------



## CoacharoundHunting

*1 down*

Lots of small bucks seen Sat. with 4 hunters in the woods.  1 hunter on Sunday who took a nice 8 pt. and saw anotehr mature deer chasing as well.


----------



## sullivanfire1

Help me guys, I am dying to know what went on this past weekend (the 13th, 14th & 15th) I am leaving at noon friday for 5 or 6 days in Screven. Are they still chasin? This is driving me crazy not being up there for the past 2 weekends !!! Coach, you know what I mean...... baseball but it is over after tonight !!


----------



## FL Boat Guy

I hunted all weekend in Sylvania, they are still chasin but the heat is keepin it slow I saw deer morning and night time, mostly bucks no shooters. The rut is definately still on but we need some cold weather bad !


----------



## Chris Gibson

Sako I hunt with coach, he on his way up north to hunt for the week. So i will fill you in. This past weekend I saw 4 bucks chasing one doe on saturday morning. The lead buck had his tongue hanging out of his mouth. Saturday evening I saw a mature buck tending to a doe while she feed. Sunday morning 6 does no bucks. Sunday evening 2 does no bucks. We had one buck killed this weekend, he was by himself.


----------



## Curly

Where about are you guys hunting at?


----------



## kwillis

any news?


----------



## Curly

Dead last weekend.  Anyone hunting this week? I will be headed back Thrusday.


----------



## fastcompany988

last weekend all the movement was int the morning... 
Friday nigth: walking to stand heard a train of bucks follwing a doe through thick stuff.ended up seeing 3 bucks 7 does.
Saturday morning: deer were walking until late morning. saw probly18-20 deer. had 1 doe run 5 bucks right by my tree. 
Saturady night: SKUNKED. 
action was great all mornign, awful in the evening. too bad we didnt get this weather two weeks ago. evenigns should be getting better now.


----------



## mlmathis123

This is the tenth time this year I have been to my friends property off buckcreek rd, I see the tracks but they have to be moving at night. I have not seen 1 deer there this season.  I really need to find another place to hunt. My options are so slim at this time, i'm just tring to get meat for the freezer but you can't shoot what you can't see.


----------



## FL Boat Guy

I hunted Thurs-Sunday saw a few deer but Friday evening it was on!  I saw a stud 6 point a 4 point a spike and 3 does passed I on all everyone on our lease saw deer! The next couple days it died the moon cursed us I think! 
With this cold weather coming in hopefully will turn it on and may eventually bring them to the fields, so many acorns they just don't need to move much.


----------



## fastcompany988

was at it again this weekend... friday pm, sat am and pm.
friday pm: rutting activity has completely slowed down, saw around 20 does, 1 spike. deer started moving about 445.
sat am: snuck in the woods, saw trains of does from 7-10 ended up seeing about 30. only one small 6pt. shot a doe. 
really confused because guy at skinning shed shot a small 7pt but said he had 7 different bucks chasing does infront of him all morning., his lease is no less that a mile from ours.
sat night: extremely slow only saw 5 deer. 2 small bucks on a group of does.


----------



## Curly

Saw deer only Friday afternoon once the wind laid.  Club is between Rocky Ford and Cooperville on HWY 17, no sign of rut, i think it was during the week of Muzzle Loader,  where are you located at?


----------



## FL Boat Guy

OK Im going up this weekend! The Moon is right hopefully weather holds off heavy rain they got to show themselves someday! 
Anyone hunt this past week???


----------



## sullivanfire1

*Well ?*



FL Boat Guy said:


> OK Im going up this weekend! The Moon is right hopefully weather holds off heavy rain they got to show themselves someday!
> Anyone hunt this past week???



Any luck? I am headed up Friday thru Monday.


----------



## SakoL61R

None for me lately.  Killed a yote this past Saturday before the rain hit.  Saw nothing this evening.  Lotsa rain in Screven tonight.  Will hit it again Thursday evening.

You hunting Friday morning Howard?


----------



## fastcompany988

buck activity has been slow, almost non exsistent. does are moving well at first light, and late in the morniing 930-10. at it again thursday-sunday.


----------



## sullivanfire1

*Friday night*

I won't be up til friday night, but I am gonna hit it hard saturday morning thru monday morning !!


----------



## FL Boat Guy

Friday was slow Sat morning saw a couple of does but wooped up on a heard of hogs ! Sat night with the light rain they were moving I killed a doe, saw 4 more does and a small 6 point  buck, there were no tracks really, and the deer I saw were deep in the swamps still not in the food plots, wierd year! Sunday the rain shut it all down !


----------



## sullivanfire1

*Dang*



sullivanfire1 said:


> I won't be up til friday night, but I am gonna hit it hard saturday morning thru monday morning !!



My huntin partner (youngest son) got sick and I was unable to get up there. I know the temp was good and the moon was right, what did I miss?


----------



## FL Boat Guy

Santa told me to hunt all week from Christmas Day on, so away I go.
Merry Christmas !


----------



## SakoL61R

Hunted the evening of the 19th, had 5 slick heads come out behind me very close, couldn't get a shot.  Saw 3 the next morning, again no shot.  Nothing Sunday evening or Monday.

Will be back on the 26th through the 30th.


----------



## FL Boat Guy

Well this is last week for me for the season it looks like and my tagg has lots of open ufilled squares so I pity the deer that walk this week . LOL


----------



## FireDoc

Today was my last day. The deer the past few days have been moving late evening @ dark & @ night. Mature bucks have been seen but few & far between & right @ low light when getting down from stand. Have tried to spot & stock past week w/o results. I've scared a few up which is what I wanted but I think they had suitcases and took a florida vacation 'cause they never stopped. Heard from someother people around our club on private land and they all said not to even go out in the morning. That night is best time to go. The moon since new yrs eve has really messed 'em up.


----------



## FL Boat Guy

I hunted all week between Christmas and New Years, We had a few good hunts,  the moon was bad but a few nice big deer were shot. This weekend should be good with all this cold weather and pressure changes , bucks were moving late and eating in the strips close to thick cover. There were some fresh scrapes and the bucks were chasin a few does maybe late second rut. I'm done for the year UGG what will I doo ? Fish !!


----------



## FL Boat Guy

*I miss Deer Hunting!*

Untill the season is over I never realize how big a part of my life hunting is and how much I trully enjoy those early morning and still evening hunts. Sigh! How many more monts do I need to wait??


----------



## sullivanfire1

*Now let's talk turkey*

How many of you Screvener's are going to hunt turkey, how bout you Sako?

I just bought me a new Primos Tightwad choke for my Mossberg 935, I can't wait to turn'em in to "jellyheads" !!

One more thought, I contacted a local peanut farmer and asked if he would come plant a 9 and a 5 acre field with peanuts for next season. What is yalls opinion on deer and peanuts, do you think it will bring'em in?


----------



## SakoL61R

I'll probably get out some, but just started my new job and busy with it as well as "the usual spring stuff".
On the peanuts, yes they will bring them in. 

Have you patterned the new choke yet?  How'd it do?


----------



## sullivanfire1

*Pattern*



SakoL61R said:


> I'll probably get out some, but just started my new job and busy with it as well as "the usual spring stuff".
> On the peanuts, yes they will bring them in.
> 
> Have you patterned the new choke yet?  How'd it do?



Yes I patterned it with 3.5" Remington Nitro Turkey 2oz #6. It seemed to work the best, I tried Winchester Supreme 3.5" 2-1/4oz #6 but it kept leaving an empty circle in the kill zone? I have not tried "Hevi-Shot yet. I can't find the Federal "Flight Control Wad" in 12 ga 3.5" though.


----------



## SakoL61R

sullivanfire1 said:


> Yes I patterned it with 3.5" Remington Nitro Turkey 2oz #6. It seemed to work the best, I tried Winchester Supreme 3.5" 2-1/4oz #6 but it kept leaving an empty circle in the kill zone? I have not tried "Hevi-Shot yet. I can't find the Federal "Flight Control Wad" in 12 ga 3.5" though.



Man, my shoulder got to hurtin' just reading your above!

Hope to get up to Screven in a couple weeks.  Got a bunch of cleanup to do from the snow a few weeks ago.

Good luck!


----------



## FL Boat Guy

*I Was In Screvens County Yesterday*

The water we had this year served us well the trees are full of new leaves lots of new green shoots  theres going to be lots of food ! Theres a lot of standing water still on our club! 

I believe I'll be hunting the woods not fields this year!!!


----------



## Curly

Did anyone elses hunting camp get vandaled, we got hit but they caught the Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----


----------



## SakoL61R

Not that I know of.  Good to hear they caught the person.  Whereabouts in Screven is your club?


----------



## HugginsvilleH&A

they have some clowns on 4wheelers running around halcondale  area ,guys lock your stuff down these guys are cruising around in the wee hours lifting stuff and poaching , Mike Kile and DNR knows all about them its a matter of time before they get them, or a lucky person gets to catch them


----------



## Curly

At Lakeview Road and intersection of hwy 17


----------



## FL Boat Guy

*Next weekend !!*

I'm takin my bow and trail cams, going to do some real time scouting! I'm going to plant some little food plots and see whats goin on in the deer world.


----------



## SakoL61R

Going tomorrow very early with friends from work!
Got some hogs on our place that need to be thinned / eradicated.


Was gonna plant, but probably won't due to no rain in the forecast.
Probably get some rotary mower time in around the house......


----------



## FL Boat Guy

how did everything look im going up this weekend! I pray for rain


----------



## SakoL61R

FL-  It was dry as a popcorn poot.  

Got into some old and fairly recent hog sign, but no hogs.  
Saw a few deer,  some turkeys, woodies on the pond and a couple of foxes.

I was going to turn some soil and plant, but have decided to hold off until this next weekend.  We do need the rain!!!

Have fun this weekend!


----------



## FL Boat Guy

Im sure prayin for rain ! Im goin scouting for acorn trees dropping near water!  i hope i can find somthin like that to hang a stand in !

and im planting my plot  good luck to you hey I bought a TIKKA 300 wsm t-3 I love it cant beat that Sako action


----------



## Curly

Yeap it is bone dry, not much movement for the past 2 weekends.  Man I had the opportunity to meet our not so friendly DNR gamewarden this past weekend also.


----------



## 242outdoors

hey guys i just started working in sylvania a while back. just wanted to introduce myself and say hello. my name is dustin everett. doubt i'll hunt much around here i live in jefferson county.


----------



## SakoL61R

FL-Congrats on the TIKKA.  I really like my L61R.  
I'm headed to Screven this weekend and looking to plant the plots.  I'm having a good feeling about rain next week and into early October.

Oats, wheat rye, clover, chicory and radishes are on the buffet this year.


----------



## FL Boat Guy

Hi Dustin!
So our GW is not so much fun ehh?? thats not good


----------



## 242outdoors

hey there! you guys live in screven?


----------



## SakoL61R

Hey Dustin,
Welcome!  I wished I could live there full time.  Hafta spend my "working time" in Savannah.
Curly, what gives with the GW?


----------



## 242outdoors

got ya. i live in jefferson county and work in sylvania. i logged for a while and cut out on tuckahoe road alot and saw a ton of big deer.


----------



## Curly

This weekend was good for my little hunting buddy.  he got a 3 pt Saturday morning


----------



## SakoL61R

Congrats to your hunting buddy, Curley.  Have seen a few deer on our place and killed 3 hogs the past two weekends.  

Plots are in and showing some green with the soil moisture/dew.  Like everyone else, we need some rain to keep them going.  

Been killing off gum and cherry trees with my cordless drill and the Tordon RTU bottle in between hunts.

Looking to be out in the woods again this coming Saturday.

Good luck to all!


----------



## Curly

well did we get any rain there today?


----------



## FL Boat Guy

Hey Guys, the last week of September I was up to the lease (off Old River Rd) and while loading my atv the ramp I bought from Harbor Frieght (piece of Sh&%$) broke causing the atv to flip over backward and crush me.
 I was flown to Augusta MCGA  in critical condition stayed in two weeks have 8 broken ribs and some internal issues but, I'll live to hunt again soon (buying a trailer now) . Been home a few weeks think Im going back up in next weekend going to skip this weekend need a bit bore time, I hear the grounds like powder soo dry. Our guys killed a few does and a decent 8 point but they said it was slow due to the heat.  I just planted two nice plots it rained that Saturday I hope I dont get up there and find brown crops and have to start over ugg I pray for rain. Anyone have any luck first weekend?


----------



## Curly

there has not been any rain since then, sorry about the ramp issue.  we have been seeing few deer, most movement has been at night per trail cameras.  we killed two this year so far.  been slow


----------



## SakoL61R

FL-- Glad to hear you're ok and wish ya a speedy recovery!
It has been too hot and too dry!  This weekend looks to be more of the same.  Supposed to cool off by Halloween!!!!


----------



## Curly

we need to have a halloween party and its GA FL weekend too.  rain chance to let's do rain poka


----------



## FL Boat Guy

Thanks SAKO Im heading up this weekend should be decent if we get some rain 

Im in for the Rain Polka !


----------



## mlmathis123

Greetings Guys 
No luck last weekend. Hunted on Saturday evening and didn't hear a shot till right at Moon rise. I didn't see anything. The property I hunt is off Buck Creek Rd. Hoping that we get some good rain so the plots will sprout. Rut should be heating up soon. Good luck and shoot straight I will head to the woods on Saturday morn and hunt all day.

Mike M


----------



## Curly

think it rained about an inch


----------



## Apex Predator

Sunday the 17th I saw 6 bucks chasing on my lease.  We killed an 8pt and 9pt that evening.  Lot's of chasing going on in Screven.  Planted our plots this past Sun, and think we may have gotten some rain yesterday.  I'm in the far north western corner off of Antioch Rd.  Any rain reports from Monday?


----------



## SakoL61R

Called a friend and he said anywhere from 1/2 to 1 inch fell across the county yesterday.

Good call on waiting to plant this past Sunday!  I planted earlier this month.  

Won't be there this weekend due to work and halloween for  the kids.  Will be in Screven 5,6,7 Nov!

Good luck to all!


----------



## Curly

Yeap planted mine two weekends ago, maybe the long breads have not scratched it all up, headed up Friday at lunch for the weekend and then will be back Nov 4 for a week or so.


----------



## mlmathis123

Had a nice Buck about 100yds  out headed away with is nose to the ground, didn't have a good shot. Also had a Doe walk 20 ft behind my ground blind and I didn't get busted, but no clear shot on her either. O well maybe next weekend


----------



## Curly

Saturday afternoon saw a few does and one 3 year old eight pt (16 inch spread).  Did not shot him tried to get CJ on him this morning with no luck.  Other member killed a nice young 8 pt (weighted 180 pounds) this morning.  maybe rut will kill off soon. dont think we are there yet.  I will be back up Thursday afternoon for a week or two...


----------



## FL Boat Guy

I hunted this weekend Fri-Sunday morning and will there againThursday- Sunday this coming week .

It was a nice moon  they moved exactly as the solar lunar tables predicted within minutes.

I saw 9 deer in one area 1-nice 8 about 16" point that I couldn't get a shot at and 5 does a 4 -point a 6- point and a basket  8 12"- point

Killed a 3 year old doe Sunday morning about 9:00 am for early season meat mmm.

The bucks  were kinda millin around behind the does not real agressive yet, the cold weather is definately helping. I grunted a basket 14"  8 point in to my stand .

The weather was perfect the rye looks good with the rain the deer were in the fields 
This comin week shoud be awesome rain is forcasted for mid week and a cold weekend.


----------



## sullivanfire1

*Get ready !!*

Fellas, you gotta be there this weekend. 30's + No moon + Usual rut time = big deer for someone !!! I expect to see the deer chasing and doing backflips !! 

I would not miss this weekend for anything !!

FBG, I did not know about the ATV incident, hope u r ok. Ya gotta watch out for harbour freight stuff !!

Good Luck Guys,

Howard


----------



## FL Boat Guy

Thanks Howard,
 Ill be there Im doing real well in my recovery, it's going to be an amazing weekend. Im leaving Daytona early weds staying till Sunday !  
Good luck all, this is the weekend we all have been waiting for ! 
Post pictures!


----------



## Curly

Calling for Windy conditions Friday now and warm temperatures


----------



## sullivanfire1

*Weather??*

 I am seeing lows in the 30's for the weekend. I would not doubt it if the weather channel was wrong though !! I want to be a meteorologist, 50% chance of rain, 50% chance of sun, wind etc, etc. 

http://www.weather.com/weather/tenday/30446


----------



## sullivanfire1

*Opening Weekend Buck*

Got this one on opening weekend. I heard a grunt and my heart started pounding, a 5 point came out of some brush to my food plot. I looked thru the Nikon Monarch and was pretty disapponted. I looked behind the little guy with the scope and did not see anything. Lowered the rifle and then looked, the 9 point came out a few seconds later. Needless to say the heart started again. Popped him with the 7mm Rem Mag


----------



## Curly

Nice one, cold hot dont matter i am headed up for a stay and hope for the best, what part of the county you in?  was showing 32 for Saturday and high's in 50's


----------



## sullivanfire1

Curly said:


> Nice one, cold hot dont matter i am headed up for a stay and hope for the best, what part of the county you in?  was showing 32 for Saturday and high's in 50's



Southeast, right next to Effingham County.

Good Luck


----------



## Curly

Since Nov 5th we killed 1 8pt, 3 9pts, 1 10pt and 1 11 pt


----------



## Echo

I killed this eight-point at Tuckahoe on the 5th. I didn't see any chasing but lots of bucks seemed to be on their feet and less cautious than normal.


----------



## FL Boat Guy

Hey Nice deer Guys ! 

I shot a decent 8 point last week I also saw a ton of deer, bucks and does WOW that rut was turned on ! I saw but couldn't get a shot off at the largest deer I have ever seen live in my life. That sure gets my heart beating keeps me coming back I will be back up for Thanksgiving, can't wait!


----------



## mlmathis123

Nice deer Echo , I hope to go saturday and see whats running around. Hunting off buckcreek rd on a friends old farm. Best times for Saturday are suppose to be .

Good Activity:
--:-- - --:-- 
11:55 AM - 1:55 PM 


Excellent Activity:
5:54 AM - 8:54 AM 
5:06 PM - 8:06 PM 

Good luck guys and shoot straight .
Mike


----------



## Curly

It should be full tilit this weekend, had to come home this morning, got one of those bad calls at 6am, have a good friend who lost his 15 year son old last night in an auto accident.  Friends come first and there hopefull will be next year.  good luck to all, i will post deer pics later, the 10 and 11 pt killed on our club was by a 13 year old that doubled up sunday morning.  to top it off i got before and after pictures of both bucks...safe hunting to all and cj and i  plan on being back up next weekend..


----------



## FL Boat Guy

Curly Sorry to hear about the accident friends always come first There is always a next year if we stay safe God Willing! 

I cant make it up till Thanksgiving so shoot em up guys!


----------



## mlmathis123

Hunted Saturday from 2pm till dark never heard 1 shot. It sure looked like a good afternoon to hunt but didn't see any movement.  Was hunting around buckcreek rd and Hound dog.


----------



## Curly

man been a long day, anyone good reports from the weekend, if God (and my wife) are willing be back up Friday...


----------



## FL Boat Guy

I hear it was slow but the big Bucks are still moving and chasin does
Ill be up for Thanksgiving! Cant wait hope Im not cursed with a bad moon!


----------



## FL Boat Guy

What was the report from the weekend???

Im leavin weds cant wait


----------



## FL Boat Guy

Spent the weekend up there! the weather was right a few decent deer were killed friend of mine shot a real big 10 point 21" spread  one guy on our club killed a nice 8 point 16" tll tined deer.
My 16 year old daughter killed a doe other than that it was not so good. I think are deer are stressed out to much pressure  and become real nocturnal. 
Oh well it was still great times with great friends! 
Hope everyone else did well and enjoyed the holiday!


----------



## Curly

One doe harvested this weekend, we saw a good nine point, a 4 pt, and some more does.  Ready for some cold weather before i head back up..


----------



## Curly

Anyone hunting lately?  I am headed up this Friday.


----------



## mlmathis123

Going Friday morning wish you Luck.
Times for Friday

Good Activity:
9:54 AM - 11:54 AM 
9:13 PM - 11:13 PM 


Excellent Activity:
3:47 AM - 6:47 AM 
3:00 PM - 6:00 PM


----------



## Curly

Well anyone hunted lately. May try it this weekend...


----------



## FL Boat Guy

Im heading up Thursday to hunt for the weekend, news from there is it's slim but they are feeding since its been so cold. Looks like it may warm up some. This will be my next to last weekend, been a tough year! 
Good Luck Curly I hope you shoot a big one!


----------



## Curly

Good luck to you also, this will be my last trip deer hunting up there this year also,


----------



## FL Boat Guy

Well I closed out a dismal year this weekend with only seeing a yearling after hunting hard for three days. 

Ugg our lease underwent a very difficult transition year, lot of difficult decissions and big changes made by the land owner which he certainly retains the right to do on behalf of his land and family. It will take several years for the hunting to come back to where it was the last several years. 
Excluding two weeks of rut, hunting was not good, but like they say I'll trade a day hunting for a day at work any time. 

I look forward to new hunting experiences next year! 

Happy New Year to all!


----------



## SakoL61R

FL-sorry to hear about the dismal year.  Y'all definitely had to deal with some big change on PL this year.

Did not get to hunt much in December for a variety of reasons.
Tested out a new bullet/handload on a young 8 pt at my place on 3 Jan.  No pix, but excellent results.

Took some fellow vets out to my place this past weekend and they scored!
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=595664
The smiles on their faces made my season.

Gonna hunt the last two days and then start getting ready for next year!


----------



## Curly

headed up fishing this weekend weathers looks great for it and hope to hear some gobblers in the mornings


----------



## sullivanfire1

*Davis feed & Seed*



mockjaybird said:


> Hey guys,new to this thread, but have enjoyed all of the great input. Our club is located down from Tuckahoe WMA off Pinegrove inn rd! My buddy and I went up last weekend and heard a couple of gobblers, but could not get set up on any. Going up this weekend in an attempt to plant spring food plots. Would like any input on what kind of seed to plant for spring in less than fertile soil(ie dry, and somewhat sandy!).



Go to Davis feed & Seed over in Sylvania and get their spring/summer mix. It is sorghum, millet, sunflower soybean and iron clay peas. None of this stuff really depends on correct Ph levels. Hit it with 10-10-10 when u harrow it in, I did say harrow not drag. Put milorganite on it as soon as you see anything start popping and use it every 30 days or until you want to let the deer loose on it.

Good Luck.


----------



## mockjaybird

Thanks for the info. We went up that weekend, but did not plant anything just harrowed up some places. Did a soil sample and was told we need lots of lime. Gonna try to figure out whats the best way of going about doing all that we need to do! Tried planting plots for hunting season in years past and havent had much luck, usually the weather hasnt cooperated! Look forward to posting new threads with u guys throughout the season! 

Take care!


----------



## sullivanfire1

*Good*



mockjaybird said:


> Thanks for the info. We went up that weekend, but did not plant anything just harrowed up some places. Did a soil sample and was told we need lots of lime. Gonna try to figure out whats the best way of going about doing all that we need to do! Tried planting plots for hunting season in years past and havent had much luck, usually the weather hasnt cooperated! Look forward to posting new threads with u guys throughout the season!
> 
> Take care!



You did right so far, I harrow/disc a couple of weeks before I plant. You can go ahead and add the lime now if you want, but keep in mind it will not help for this year at all. Plant non lime dependant stuff like legumes. IE: peas beans etc. Use what I listed above and you will be fine. For fall/winter I use wheat, oats and austrian winter peas, none of them require lime or proper Ph. They will help your soil every time you harrow back in however.

Keep us posted.


----------



## fastcompany988

Ive been really busy and havent had a chance to make it to the property yet this year? Did we have good rainfall and crop growth? i hunt around wade plantation. Has anybody seen what the have growing in there fields right off the highway?


----------



## Curly

Spent this weekend up at the club, putting out some feeders and cameras.  Still Dry crops look decent, did see 5 good rack bucks in one cotton field.


----------



## Curly

good bucks on camera, there is hope this year


----------



## mockjaybird

*Trail cam pics*

Just checked my camera this past weekend! Should be clean by now! Saw some big scrapes already, might be a good year?


----------



## jonquinn

Nice bucks where do you hunt in screvens county?


----------



## mockjaybird

Thanks, our club is off Pinegrove Inn rd, down from Tuckahoe WMA sign in station.


----------



## jonquinn

Cool we are right there to, headed up this weekend. Our property is down old river road down from the sign in station.


----------



## fastcompany988

did anybody hunt last weekend? im headed down thursday night for the first time.


----------



## jonquinn

I'm going to try to head up this weekend, anybody be seeing anything?


----------



## srb

Guys that hunt over there in Screven ,Did any of you see that big buck shot last year?It was very nice!Picture was gm magazine this month.


----------



## hummdaddy

anybody seeing any pre-rut or doe chasing going on


----------



## SELFBOW

hummdaddy said:


> anybody seeing any pre-rut or doe chasing going on



Not yet and the area I hunt last year all the chasing we saw was from this past weekend thru gun opener            Oct.16th. Not seeing any scrapes yet this yr, persimmons still on the trees. Not sure whats different but I have seen 1 decent buck and several smaller ones.


----------



## mlmathis123

Guys I wish you all the best of luck this year. Looks like I will have to find another piece of property to hunt this year. The farm that I have hunted on the past 10 years will not be available this year. The owners wife is giving him a bad time about people hunting it I think. He told me he thought he would let it rest this year (beats me LOL) the only one hunting it has been me and him and on 300 hundred acres believe me there has been no pressure. May try to hunt Tuckahoe but very unfamiliar with it so it may be a very unproductive year since I dont have time enough to scout it this close to rifle season.
Everyone take care and hunt safe.
Mike


----------



## Curly

Made quick trip up Sunday to feed up and check cameras,  noticed a few scrapes and a few bucks sparring on camera,  be back this weekend with little one to drop the hammer on one!  Looks like some cooler weather too>  feed plots growing good too.


----------



## Curly

Saw a lot of fresh scrapes this weekend that were wet with pee.  several new good bucks on camera,  CJ came close for his second kill, Saturday morning had pictures of a small 8 at 6:15,  layin down at 6:22, and a flash at 6:25 while we were climbing into stand.  Went to Anderson's corn maze that afternoon (great place) and got back in the stand late at 635, at 640 watched a 90ish" perfect 8 pt start working his way to us, he hung up about 125 yards out and lock down on CJ in a  white t shirt and shorts (really did not plan on hunting this afternoon but i talked him into a quick sit after barting the corn maze for him to come back this upcoming weekend for another trip with me(long weekend he is out of school due to ferlow days) anyway he did not have a good shot and this one got away also. Needless to say i went from father of the year to the worst dad ever.  just trying to teach him right and only take good clean killable shots.  Looks like a cool snap for Friday low forcast now is 38,  if that holds i am confident after reviewing all my cameras CJ will get one Friday morning.  Did not hunt this morning had to leave to making it back for homecoming at church..


----------

